# PS3 Unsupported data?



## Supawiz6991 (Nov 17, 2009)

I ripped a dvd to my pc using magic dvd ripper. It was ripped as an avi but my PS3 reports unsupported. Why is this??? If conversion is needed how do i do so??
:hissyfit:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It appears you're using the wrong codec. 

http://boardsus.playstation.com/playstation/board/message?board.id=ps3media&thread.id=61967


----------

